# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Săn “mầm đá” ở Sa Pa - Du lịch Sapa

## hangnt

Tưởng món “mầm đá” chỉ có trong truyện Trạng Quỳnh, nào ngờ vừa đặt chân đến Sa Pa (Lào Cai), anh bạn người bản địa vỗ vai bảo: “Lên Sa Pa mà không ăn “mầm đá” coi như chưa được thưởng thức đặc sản xứ mù sương này”. Nói rồi, anh bạn kéo chúng tôi đến một con phố nhỏ cạnh nhà thờ của người Công giáo. Đó là con phố duy nhất bán món… “mầm đá”. 


“Đệ nhất món”
Phố nhà thờ ở thị trấn Sa Pa có tên gọi chính thức là đường Phạm Xuân Huân. Đặt tên đường vậy nhưng người địa phương chẳng mấy khi nhớ, họ gọi đó là phố nhà thờ hay là phố “mầm đá”.

Người bản địa gọi vậy cũng có lý bởi mấy mươi năm nay, từ khi người Sa Pa biết làm du lịch, họ đã nghĩ cách giữ chân du khách bằng những món đặc sản.

Trong một căn phòng vuông chằn chặn của nhà hàng giữa phố được bài trí theo kiểu phong cách Tây ta lẫn lộn. Cô gái phục vụ bàn là người Mông, tay cầm giấy bút nhỏ nhẹ: “Các anh dùng Sa Pa “đệ nhất” hay Sa Pa “đệ nhị”, chúng em chỉ còn một ít “mầm đá”, nếu các anh muốn bọn em sẽ đi lấy thêm”.

Một lúc sau, phục vụ bàn đem ra một đĩa rau xào với mỡ lợn bóng nhẫy. Chúng tôi đang tròn mắt ngạc nhiên thì anh bạn người địa phương cười bảo, đấy là “mầm đá”. Thì ra “mầm đá” là một món rau lạ có hình thù khá lạ mắt rất đẹp. Quan sát kỹ, “mầm đá” giống với rau cải ngồng nhưng có thêm nhiều nhánh mọc xung quanh. Hình dáng theo kiểu hình tháp nhọn, có màu xanh tươi tắn rất đẹp mắt.
“Mầm đá” có vị ngọt dìu dịu, thơm như cơm tám nhưng đậm hơn. Điều đặc biệt, “mầm đá” chỉ có thể xào với mỡ lợn mới trở thành “đệ nhất món”. Nếu xào với dầu thực vật hay với những loại mỡ khác tự nhiên đổi sang màu vàng và không có mùi thơm.

Ông chủ quán giữa phố cười khà khà bảo, cái anh “mầm đá” này khó tính lắm. Xào lửa to quá cũng không được, nhỏ lửa thì hỏng ngay, nhất là phải đảo tay liên tục và chỉ ưa củi đun từ gỗ pơmu. Đun bằng bếp gas hay loại củi nào khác thì mất hết mùi vị.

Theo tìm hiểu của chúng tôi, trước đây ở Sa Pa có những đặc sản được du khách rất thích thú là thịt thú rừng hay các loại rau từ núi Phan Xi Păng. Nhưng mấy năm trở lại đây, xuất hiện món “mầm đá” đã “đánh bật” hết thảy các đặc sản khác để trở thành vị trí mà dân nhậu gọi là Sa Pa “đệ nhất món”.

*Đắt như “mầm đá”*

Được thưởng thức món “mầm đá”, dân nhậu tứ xứ phải công nhận đó là một đặc sản hiếm có và khó gặp. “Mầm đá” vừa là một đặc sản vừa là một món rau bổ dưỡng như một vị thuốc giúp an thần và chữa đau xương khớp.

Ông chủ quán giải thích: “Hầu hết dân leo núi đều ăn “mầm đá” để bồi bổ. Xương khớp đau hay mệt mỏi, ăn “mầm đá” là nhanh khỏe nhất”. Không biết sự thật về công dụng của “mầm đá” đến đâu nhưng theo quan sát của chúng tôi, có rất nhiều du khách Tây và những người tham gia leo núi tìm đến với “mầm đá”.

Nguyễn Công Thành - một thành viên trong nhóm leo núi ở TP.HCM cho hay: “Đây là lần thứ ba chúng tôi vượt Phan Xi Păng, anh em trong nhóm tìm ăn “mầm đá” để nhanh lại sức. Không biết có bổ béo gì không nhưng ăn vào thấy người khoan khoái hẳn…” - Thành nói chắc như đinh đóng cột.

Anh bạn người bản địa nghe xong cũng góp lời: “Thế mới gọi là “đệ nhất món”, ở Sa Pa không phải quán nào cũng có “mầm đá” đâu, mà có rồi cũng chưa chắc đã biết chế biến. Nhưng giá cả món này hơi đắt đấy, đừng tưởng rau mà rẻ…”.

Nói chưa dứt lời, cô gái phục vụ bàn xinh đẹp người Mông mang hóa đơn ra: 220 nghìn cho một đĩa “mầm đá” xào đủ cho 4 thực khách gắp mỗi người 3 miếng. Cứ thế nhân lên, một bàn 4 người thì chi phí lên tới hàng triệu đồng tiền rau cho một bữa ăn “mầm đá”.

Cô gái giải thích: “Mầm đá” rất hiếm, bọn em phải đặt hàng trước cả tuần mới có. Hơn nữa, bọn em chế biến cũng cầu kỳ, riêng củi đốt bằng gỗ pơmu cũng đã tiêu tốn bao nhiêu tiền rồi. Nhiều khách kêu đắt nhưng tính ra bọn em lãi cũng chẳng là bao…”.

*Đi tìm nguồn gốc “mầm đá”*

Theo thông tin từ một người Dao đỏ xã Tả Phìn, chúng tôi men theo con đường nhỏ cách thị trấn Sa Pa hơn 20 cây số đường núi để đến với bản Cát Cát. Nghe người Dao đỏ kia nói, ở đó có nhà trồng được “mầm đá”, số lượng không nhiều nhưng đúng thực là rau “mầm đá” bán trong nhà hàng ở thị trấn.

Sau một hồi hỏi thăm, chúng tôi đến được nhà anh Vù Siu Quảng, người dân tộc Mông. Anh Quảng cho biết, cũng chẳng biết đó là rau gì, chỉ thấy lúc rau non thì lá xanh mơn mởn, khi già thì tự nhiên lá rụng hết để lại những cái cuống khá to bám quanh thân cây.

Năm 2000 trong lần đi rừng hái thuốc, anh Quảng thấy mấy cây rau rất kỳ lạ liền đem về trồng ở ven đường. Mấy tháng sau thấy cây rau ấy có hình nhọn hoắt rất đẹp mắt và quanh đó là những mầm non đang đâm chồi. Anh Quảng liền đem vào bếp, sẵn có mỡ lợn và ít củi gỗ pơmu sót lại anh chế biến thành món đặc sản mà giờ đây người thị trấn gọi là “mầm đá”.

Anh Quảng cho hay, uống rượu với “mầm đá” không bao giờ bị say. Cái rau kỳ lạ này giải được rượu, nó là thuốc nên giờ ta không bán nữa. Rau “mầm đá” dưới thị trấn không phải rau của ta đâu, rau họ mua từ bên Trung Quốc về nhưng cũng hiếm lắm.

_Có lẽ vì cái sự hiếm của rau “mầm đá” nên khá nhiều lái buôn lặn lội lên nhà Quảng đặt mua. Quảng không bán nên có đêm bị trộm vào “dọn” sạch cả vườn. Cũng may, những cái rễ “mầm đá” còn sót lại đã cho Quảng tiếp tục được sở hữu khoảnh “mầm đá” nhỏ bé như bây giờ._ 




(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Sapa (3 ngày 4 đêm)* - *Ha Noi - Sapa (3 ngay 4 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sapa* - *tour du lich Sapa*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sapa click vào *du lịch Sapa* - *du lich Sapa*

----------

